# 1965 GTO Cowl Tag



## sdseay (Dec 15, 2014)

This is a Freemont, CA built car:
TR 213 30 213 is black vinyl. What is the 30?
ACC 08442 What is the 08442?
22 embossed into the tag in upper right corner above body #. What is 22?
Is there any way to determine GTO on Freemont cars, except by PHS doc?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

213-30 is the code Fremont uses for black interior.

08442 would be in the bottom right corner and that is the plant's manifest sequence number.

2 2 is Fremont's fixture or gate number. This refers to where the body was welded: Gate 2, 2nd shift.

PHS is the GTO way.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I determined my GTO was a 'real' one decades before I bothered with a PHS. I had the Protect-O-Plate, which had the Engine Unit Number: "WS 127xxx". No WS engines came in Tempest's or LeMans's!!! So, if you have the Protect-O-Plate, you can tell it's a GTO by the engine code. "WS, WT, YS", etc. If it has a 389 and the VIN matches your car, it's a real GTO. Mine's a Fremont build, too.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes Protect-O-Pate is as good as gold. Problem is few cars still have them. Having one with a 64/65 GTO adds $10,000 and more in value (my opinion of course).


----------

